# Amhearst Railway Society Show, Springfield MA



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

Amherst Railway Society Show 


Just ordered my advance tickets







(they can be pre-ordered up to Jan 15th.), got my hotel reservations made. Who else is planning to go
















*Tom*


----------



## fred j (Jan 12, 2011)

Yes, 
We are coning, this is a huge show and we enjoy it every year.


----------



## emipapa (Jan 2, 2008)

I will be there on Saturday along with 40 or so members of the Nauset Model Railway Club.
Ron


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

I will be there as well at the M&P G Scale layout. Come on by and say hello! 
LAO


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be there too with the Conrail Historical Society in the Better Living Center portion.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm driving up on Saturday. Tom, did I hear you say the after party is in your hotel saturday night?


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought it was well worth the big crowds a few years ago when I could walk out with $100 diesels from Charles Ro! Now my interests have switched to HO and 1:20.3.. 
Last year, it seemed the deals had shrunk a bit aye? The Marlborough MA show was great this year...so perhaps this is an indicator for a good Springfield too?


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

So far I'm Bringing Dan Pierce and Bill Hewitt !
That should be enought trouble for Saturday!








Larry please leave the "SPEEDO "@ home it's a family show!!








Sean


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm planning to be there on Saturday too. Anybody for a MLS meet-up at the show?


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

I will be there allso, sat. for me and sun for grandson.


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

I will be going out Saturday. Bringing my father who is still into HO. Always something to see no matter what your into. Will be sure to say HI if I bump into you.


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be there on Saturday. Any tips on large scale vendors beyond the usual suspects (Bachmann, Aristo, etc)?? 
Dave


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm driving in from the north shore of Boston on Saturday. I'm thinking of bringing a large quantity of used LGB, USA, and Aristo brass track (haven't catalogued every piece, but have at least one 15' diam circle, lots of long straights, etc.). For those who have been there in the past, is there a swap area of some sort? Couldn't find anything on the site. Thanks!


----------



## RGSNH (Jan 13, 2008)

unfortunatly there is not a swap area avalible. it would be neet to have but could get unmanagable given the size of the show, and the probable large # of folks that would like to take advantage of it. suprizingly this was how it all started many years ago up at the Amherst u-mass campus. another concern is dealing with sales tax these days. so everybody that is selling has a valid mass sales tax #. I t has been known in the past that Mass DOR has been around checking. 

Al P.


----------



## RGSNH (Jan 13, 2008)

Dave, 

There are very few large scale vendors that i know of. one that does come every year is Warrior Run Hobbies, but he is mostly a 1:20.3 guy Ammato trains in the better living center has some large scale also. 

AL P.


----------



## SNER (Sep 20, 2010)

I will be there all weekend working the stand. I always try to support the museum in advertising, so don't forget to stop by at the Connecticut Trolley Museum stand.

Dave


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Charle Ro is there and if you pay cash no slip and no tax some how he gets away with it.


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Don't forget Jamie's Collectables and Starr Hobbies both of which which were in the expanded Marlowe building. You never know what you wil find in G gauge at the show. 
Unfortunately I have come down with pneumonia and will not be attending the show this year. 
LAO


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

i for got john'shobbys from fl. also


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

Just looking at Exposition Fairground site on Google maps and mapquest . Where the heck are the parking lots at the site? I'm assuming there's on site parking right??? 
Dave


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

dave depends what time you get there ,just to east biggest lot,to the west right next to the better living bd. 
and be hind all of the bl. ,it cost $5 to park


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes Dave get there a little late and you get to walk thru a lot of parking lots!!!!


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. I'm planning on leaving Troy pretty early and hope to be at the fairgrounds by about 9AM at the latest. 
Getting excited!! 
Dave


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Get there early or freeze your butts off walking through the lots. 
LAO


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

To dave Ottney if you leave about 7:15 you should be there about 8:30 doors open at 9 its a cattle stamped 
and you need to get ticket first outside inline. kind a like tca york almost


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

Larry, sorry to hear you won't be making it







. Pneumonia's *no fun *







(I still remember a bout of it I had as a teenager). Hope you're feeling better soon.

Rich, I wonder if the M&P G scale layout would be a good meeting point







I'm debating bringing my USA Trains New Haven "Merchant's Limited"







streamliner down there to run (brought it the last 2 years). I say "debating" because of the potential *"fun" *







of lugging at least 4 USA aluminum coaches & a pair of Alco PA's in over the snow. (Getting ready for the next battle tomorrow morning with "Mother Nature"







*- on second thought, let me rephrase that to "Old Man Winter"! *







). My supervisor at work e-mailed everyone this afternoon to come in for *10 AM instead of 7 *







; I've already taken 3 days off between December & January due to storms, so the late starting time tomorrow makes battling Boston-area traffic







in a bit more practical. We already had 2 ~ 3 inches of *"flurries" *







in the driveway by the time I got home tonight, so did a quick run-around with the snowblower so I'll have that much *less *to plow out in the morning *(& we may get up to ANOTHER foot of snow out of this storm!*







). I also shoveled about 6 inches or more off the yard area & some portions of the mainline on the outdoor layout just to get some of the weight off my elevated (@ 2 feet off the ground) roadbed.







This is the *first winter since I installed structures on the railroad *that I removed *all of them *







for indoor storage until it looks like this *nasty weather pattern breaks. *









Kent, look forward to seeing you there







- but I hate to disappoint you with the news that neither me nor Dawn are *"party animals" *







(She'll probably watch a movie or net-surf, I'll be swimming laps in the hotel pool!).
















*Tom*


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the information on the absence of a swap area. I can understand their reasoning given the size of the show. I keep going back and forth on attending - it sounds like a great time, but it's a hike from Boston and I've heard that the show is absolutely packed with folks. That said, I do hope everyone who attends finds that it was worth the trip!


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Tom Lapointe on 26 Jan 2011 08:13 PM 
I wonder if the M&P G scale layout would be a good meeting point 
Sounds like a good plan, let's shoot for say 2:00 there, unless anyone has a better suggestion. Who's in?


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

No live steam tracks?


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm in and will be at the M&P G layout at 2:00. 

I'd like to suggest the corner closest to the food stand. 

See you there!


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

sounds good to me corner closest to food stand


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the tips guys. Leaving with my wife for Troy around noon today. A nice evening with our daughter and son in law, maybe even an RPI hockey game. Up and out by about 7AM tomorrow so that I get to Springfield by 9. I already have my ticket (wrist band) so I won't have to stand in line waiting to buy one. First stop will probably be the 7/8" layout over in the Young bldg.
Again thanks,

Dave


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Don't you guys go grabbing all the deals before I get there!! I will be riding along on a bus with a bunch of train NUTZ from the Cape and we have a few stops to make to pick up people before we get up there. 
This is my fourth year going and there is always someting to see but there are big crowds too. USA trains usually has a large area of items and good prices and there are many other booths that have large scale goodies. There are also reps from companies featuring new products for our hobby including bachmann and Aristo and many others. 
The show is well worth the journey.


----------



## JoelB (Jan 3, 2008)

No live steam tracks? 

Nope, I think the Fire Marshal won't allow an open flame in the hall. In any event, the local ride-behind club (Pioneer Valley Live Steamers) shows absolutely no interest in anything garden scale.


----------



## railcandy (Dec 19, 2010)

I can't get to the show this weekend.. so im counting on all of you there to post scads of hi-def video of the largescale stuff there.







I wanna' go blind watching it all !

I'm counting on ya'

Thanks in advance;
Perry


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Tom Lapointe on 26 Jan 2011 08:13 PM 
Larry, sorry to hear you won't be making it







. Pneumonia's *no fun *







(I still remember a bout of it I had as a teenager). Hope you're feeling better soon.

Rich, I wonder if the M&P G scale layout would be a good meeting point







I'm debating bringing my USA Trains New Haven "Merchant's Limited"







streamliner down there to run (brought it the last 2 years). I say "debating" because of the potential *"fun" *







of lugging at least 4 USA aluminum coaches & a pair of Alco PA's in over the snow. (Getting ready for the next battle tomorrow morning with "Mother Nature"







*- on second thought, let me rephrase that to "Old Man Winter"! *







). My supervisor at work e-mailed everyone this afternoon to come in for *10 AM instead of 7 *







; I've already taken 3 days off between December & January due to storms, so the late starting time tomorrow makes battling Boston-area traffic







in a bit more practical. We already had 2 ~ 3 inches of *"flurries" *







in the driveway by the time I got home tonight, so did a quick run-around with the snowblower so I'll have that much *less *to plow out in the morning *(& we may get up to ANOTHER foot of snow out of this storm!*







). I also shoveled about 6 inches or more off the yard area & some portions of the mainline on the outdoor layout just to get some of the weight off my elevated (@ 2 feet off the ground) roadbed.







This is the *first winter since I installed structures on the railroad *that I removed *all of them *







for indoor storage until it looks like this *nasty weather pattern breaks. *









Kent, look forward to seeing you there







- but I hate to disappoint you with the news that neither me nor Dawn are *"party animals" *







(She'll probably watch a movie or net-surf, I'll be swimming laps in the hotel pool!).
















*Tom* 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tom,
The M&P group made changes in regards to guests running on their layout. The sponsor of the guest would have to give their running time to the guest. The guests engines would need to tested before running on the layout as well. As I won't be there this year I wuld not bother bringing your equipment.
LAO


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi All ........Back from the show. Found some dealers selling "G" other than Charles Ro. I picked up a Aristo craft hopper for a decent price. Lots of folks there today. Met some fellow large scalers. Nice show. I spent a few $$$ at Charlies large area. Also found a surprise at the Aristo booth. Lewis had a sample of the next release of the RS-3. My prayers have been answered! A New Haven RS-3 in the orange/green scheme is among the next release!! When they get here on the boat I will have to get a pair.


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

I found the show to be almost overwhelming. I saw the big Charles Ro area and a couple of other large scale items but in general there wasn't a lot of big stuff. One of my primary goals was to see the 7/8scale layout and I wasn't disappointed. I hadn't seen 7/8 stuff up close and personal before and its really impressive. I've been tinkering with N scale for a break from my 1/20 scale (I know it sounds silly) and now there me be a further break while I give 7/8 scale a try. The stuff definitely has a presence!! 
All in all it was a very cool show. I'm glad I'm not in HO because I could have remortgaged the house for all the cool stuff available in that scale. 
Dave 
Oh yea, got there by 8:30 and got a great parking space right by the fence so I could drop off some purchases and then go back on the "hunt". It was just a bit of a pain getting out at 5pm.


----------



## xtcbct (Jul 15, 2008)

It's a great show. But in my opinion, if you are looking for G Scale stuff, there is not a lot. I did find some things though. The advantage is that many large scale items don't sell because most people there look for Lionel or HO...so it seems. I was able to finally find some LGB Amtrak stuff. This is getting hard to find and I'm impressed with there quality of the product. I got 2 Amfleet cars and 2 Amtrak Genesis locomotives. Now I just need to find away to stop the plow from moving on the front of the engines when going around curves. 

Xian


----------

